# Laguna Fusion Tablesaw



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for the review…could you post pictures of your top(demonstrating how shiny it is) and saw in place? Also, the moveable base would be nice too…

Thanks

al


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I wish I had known about this one before I got my steel city saw. I probably would have gotten this one instead. The steel city is ok, but just ok.

Thanks for the review. I found a pic of the trunnions on another review; very nice indeed.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great review, sounds like you are happy with your purchase


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

> Where did you purchase it from?
> 
> - TheFridge


I'm not sure about the OP, but you can order it direct from laguna, as well as rockler, who currently has it on sale.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

A true hybrid should have cabinet mounted trunnions. Ridgid and many other table saws being labeled as hybrid are just contractor saw with semi enclosed motor and don't have cabinet mounted trunnions.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## cjg (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments:
*Big Al* I have attached pictures of the top and wheels as asked. The wheels are not easy to see as they are built into the cabinet and are adjusted with the knobs shown. There are wheels on just one side with levelers on the opposite side.
















*Fridge*I purchase the unit at Rockler


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Would you please comment on the quality of the fence? Is it sturdy, straight and flat? does it stay parallel to the blade? Thanks for the good review.


----------



## cjg (Oct 16, 2009)

*Furnitude* The fence itself is made of aluminum like most of the units today. It is T bar track style with solid locking device. The fence is sturdy, straight and flat and I have had no problem with it staying parallel to my saw blade. I hope that helps you.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Solid saw. Thanks for the review.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Looks like a very nice table.
I am glad that you are happy with it.
Nothing like investing a bunch of money into a piece of equipment to only be dissatisfied.

More pictures please.


----------



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is the same saw as the Baileigh hybrid? They look identical except for color-down to the fence mounted pushstick.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I see you read and compared other brands. How did this compare to a Grizzly-I'm curious about what sold you on this one? This seems like a very impressive saw for the $'s.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

There's no comparable grizzly in the 110 volt range.
Their hybrid is very different; table mounted trunnions, one of the stupid thin insert plates and IIRC, no mobile base.

It does look like the baliegh btw too, though the baliegh is more expensive (but has the digital fence readout). Also, the baleigh power switch is in an odd place.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

That's very interesting. This does seem like a very good deal.


----------



## Chad1172 (Jan 16, 2014)

I too bought this saw about two months ago, and although I have not had time to write a thorough review, I would absolutely agree with CJG….this saw exceeded my expectations! I spent about six months going through and reading every review I could get my hands on for just about every hybrid saw on the market today, and finally pulled the trigger on the Fusion. I bought it from my local Woodcraft (it was their floor model), and I figured I would have to do a lot of calibration once I got it home….I only had to make one minor adjustment. No arbor run-out, fence was parallel, miter slots were dead on to the blade, etc. The only thing that was off was the tape on the front of the fence (1/8th inch, but I seldom use it anyway). I put a Freud Glue-Line Rip blade on it, and cut cherry, maple, and walnut through it with absolutely no problems. I have absolutely no reservations about giving this saw 5-stars! The ONLY issue I have had was trying to find a zero-clearance dado blade insert, but I will end up just making my own.


----------



## Just_4_fun (Sep 10, 2014)

Just bought this Saw, I will have to give my review once I have put it together and have used it.


----------



## defsquad (Jul 20, 2014)

looking forward to more reviews of this saw. the ones on woodcraft's site are less than stellar. i've got a delta 36-725 right now but have been unsuccessful at getting the trunnion to align (did the tap the trunnion into alignment method after just cracking loose all the trunnion mounting screws). i'd love to just invest in a "last table saw i'll ever need (same goes for my kids and grandkids and greatgrandkids and so on)"... just nervous about paying much more north 1500 for a table saw when this is just a weekend hobby.

anyway, enough of my thread hijacking…. please post more reviews and follow up thoughts (to you that have purchased and have used your saw for a bit).

thanks!


----------



## CATCC75 (Aug 23, 2014)

CJG,

I am planning to get one in Dec. Were you able to find any discount codes to help when you bought yours? It seems that only Woodcraft and Rockler sell them?

V/r
Dan


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm glad someone had a good experience with a Laguna tool.
Before others buy from Laguna I suggest they search "Laguna" on Ljs and then see what they think.
Thanks for your review


----------



## cjg (Oct 16, 2009)

Dan I purchased my unit from a Rockler location which I have used for over 10 years until my resent relocation. They gave me a great contact at Laguna to work with and both followed up with me to make sure I was totally satisfied with my purchase and issues. 
Jim is correct about the long history of customers who have had issues. It look like poor retailers and their support as well as Laguna's own customer service fall downs. Knowing that I did discuss it with my retailer and their own history which was a totally different story. That retailer supplier relationship gave me the confident feeling to make the purchase.
The saw is great for my use which is mostly furniture projects.

Chuck


----------

